# Level Geschwindigkeit/Langzeitmotivation



## Leoncore (27. November 2007)

Hallo.

Wie lange denkt ihr, wird man brauchen um das Max.Lvl zu erreichen? Ich hoffe GOA kriegt das ausgewogen hin. Geht das Lvln zu schnell, erreicht man zwar schnell die T4 Zonen, wo es dann schlag auf schlag RvR gibt. Die Frage ist aber ob das viele Spieler auf die dauer motivieren wird. Ich mein da sind nur drei Zonen (größe k.a.) zwischen den Hauptstädten und ich denke nicht jeder hat Lust jeden abend PvP zu betreiben. In DAoC gibt es soviel ich weiß (habs selber noch nich gezockt) neben dem RvR auch einige Dungeons, bei denen man PvE betreiben kann. Ja klar gibt es Offene Quests in den verschiedenen Zonen und die T1-T3 Zonen spielen ja auch noch ne Rolle ob man die Maincity angreifen kann oder nicht. Aber jemand der das Max.Lvl erreicht hat wird kaum die anderen 3 Gegenden besuchen um dort Quests zu erledigen, da die Gegner dort unter seinem Lvl sind und so keine Herausforderung bieten.


----------



## Syli (27. November 2007)

ich denke/hoffe das dass leveln nicht allzuviel zeit in anspruch nimmt, sodass man wenn man möchte auch relativ schnell einen neuen char für eine SG hochziehen kann, die dungeons in daoc werden zur zeit hauptsächlich als zieh spots benutzt (wo man in sehr schneller zeit einen characker hochziehen kann meistens) - und das find ich auch gut so (verhindert überrigends auch das high level chars ohne ausrüstung usw für viel geld ver ebayed werden


----------



## Leoncore (27. November 2007)

Die Frage bleibt eben ob ein Lvl-System überhaupt richtig Sinn macht und ob WAR eher ein Spiel für ab und an wird oder eins für jeden Abend. Der Hauptkampf wird sich zumeist immer zwischen den drei Maps und den Hauptstädten abspielen. Die ersten paar Monate mag das ja interessant sein, aber was dann?! Die Entwickler reden immer davon das die anderen unteren Bereiche (T1-T3) auch einen Beitrag liefern, aber wenn dort die Gegner zu schwach sind macht das ja auch keinen Spaß oder wird es dort auch genügend Herausforderungen für T4 Kämpfer geben? Wie groß wird eine Map so ungefähr sein und wie lange wird so ein Belagerungskampf ca. dauern bis eine Hauptstadt eingenommen ist (sagen wir mal bei ausgeglichenen Seiten). Ein paar Std, ein paar Tage?! Frage an die (Ex-)DAoC Spieler, wie lange hat es dort durchschnittlich gedauert?


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2007)

Sollte man die Eroberung der Stadt mit einem Reliktraid aus Daoc gleichsetzen können, dann wohl einige Stunden.
Sowas wird aber kaum zur täglichen Beschäftigung zählen.


----------



## Pente (27. November 2007)

Oje ich seh hier liegen einige Missverständnisse des Spielsystems vor die man schnell beseitigen sollte.

Jedes einzelne Tier sollte erobert werden bevor man die Hauptstadt angreift. Grund? Naja es macht den Hauptstadtraid erheblich leichter.

T1 nimmt direkt Einfluss auf T2
T2 nimmt direkt Einfluss auf T3
T3 nimmt direkt Einfluss auf T4

Wenn eine Fraktionsseite alle 4 Tiers beherrscht wirds allerhöchste Eisenbahn die entsprechende Hauptstadt zu raiden. Das ganze ist also keine Sache von wenigen Minuten und auch sicher für eine Gilde allein nicht machbar. Das ist schlichtweg einfach ein Massenevent. Das macht das ganze wieder zu etwas "seltenem" und somit auch zu etwas besonderem an dem man gern teilnimmt einfach weil es nicht ist wie ne Raidinstanz die man 5 von 7 Tagen die Woche besucht sondern weil evtl. nur 1-2 dieser Raids pro Woche stattfinden.

Deine Gegner in den entsprechenden Tiers werden nie zu schwach sein. Warum? Naja ganz einfach: es ist als Highlevel Char in diesem Spiel schlichtweg nicht möglich Lowlevel Chars zu töten. Das geht nicht und ist auch wirklich gut so. Jeder Level 40 Char der einen Level 10 Char angreift verwandelt sich in ein Terrorhuhn welches sämtliche Fähigkeiten des Spielers blockiert, d.h. er kann nichtmal mehr wegsprinten. Das Huhn macht nur 1 DMG pro Hit und zeigt zwar noch die vollen HP des Spielers an, jedoch endet jeder gegnerische Hit mit dem Tod des Huhns. Glaubt mir, kein Highlevel geht freiwillig in Lowlevelgebiete um sich dort von Lowlevel Chars ganken zu lassen.

Auch Dungeons wird es geben bzw. gibt es bereits jetzt schon. Auch diese Dungeons haben einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Kontrolle des Gebiets somit tragen also auch die PvE Spieler durch das Durchlaufen einer Instanz ihren Teil zur Kampagne bei.

Langzeitmotivation? Die Welt ist riesig, die Levelzeit ist angemessen und ok ... es ist ein sehr schönes Levelgefühl denn anderst als in WoW ist es mehr eine Entdeckungsreise. Es gibt einfach soviel zu sehn und zu entdecken vorallem auch durch die vielen Public Quests die immer wieder eine Herausforderung sind. Man hat also nur 40 Level und pro Fraktion 3 Hauptstädte. In der Welt von WAR entdeckst du also mehr als nur dein eigenes Gebiet, über kurz oder Lang wirst du dir wenn du einen Grünhäuter auf 40 gespielt hast auch noch einen Dunkelelfen und ein Chaos Charakter auf 40 spielen. Ganz einfach um auch in diesen Gebieten das Leveln zu erleben. 

Desweiteren solltest du bedenken, dass die Entwicklung von WAR ja nicht mit dem Release endet. Es wird genauso wie DAoC ständig weiterentwickelt und es werden neue Content-Patches folgen. Was heißt das, Levelcap erhöhung? Nein ... nichts anderes als: neue Szenarien, neue Gebiete, neue Dungeons, neue Public Quests, neue Herausforderungen, neue RvR Zonen und RvR Ziele, neue Belagerungsschlachten usw usf.

Ich seh schon, dass einige wohl ein erhebliches Problem damit haben die Motivation eines Spiels zu erkennen das nicht wie WoW aus 99,99999999999% Item- und Rufgefarme besteht. Bitte vergesst nicht, dass zu den 40 Spielerleveln noch 100 PvP Level und 100 Gildenlevel hinzukommen. Je höher das PvP Level desto toller die Belohnungen die sich der Spieler freischalten kann und dies ist nicht so wie mit Rang 14 in WoW ... es ist normales Leveln und das macht das ganze sehr angenehm und auch für Casual-Player erreichbar. Jeder einzelne Spieler trägt mit seinen Quests / PvP Kämpfen usw zum Gildenlevel bei, je höher das Level der Gilde desto besser die Belohnungen die für jeden Spieler der Gilde verfügbar sind. Kommende AddOns werden also eher Gildenlevel / PvP Ranglevel erhöhen als das Levelcap selbst. Warum? Naja wenn man neue Klassen / Rassen oder ähnliches einfügt ist keiner so genervt wie bei WoW und man muss es dann auch nicht so peinlich gestalten wie mit der "Heldenklasse" die schon mit einem gewissen Level startet weil die Leute kein Bock mehr auf den Levelkram haben.


----------



## Wamboland (27. November 2007)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Wie lange denkt ihr, wird man brauchen um das Max.Lvl zu erreichen? Ich hoffe GOA kriegt das ausgewogen hin


Um das gleich von Anfang an zu verhindern, nicht so wie bei DAoC, wo es immer noch Leute durcheinander bringen:

GOA ist NICHT der Entwickler. Sie kümmern sich "nur" um die Übersetzung, den Kundensupport und PR in Europa. 

EA Mythic entwickelt das Spiel und sind die einzigen die da was zu sagen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## genitur (27. November 2007)

also ich stimme pente da voll ung ganz zu. ich muss sagen, dass wow mich leider nicht mehr so sehr reizt, da das spielprinzip auf lv 70 nur daraus besteht jede woche, ein und die selben instanzen aub zu farmen.. biten daher auch nix neues.
WAR hingegen wird wohl nicht so schnell langweilig, da (wie schon von anderen erwähnt) jede woche wirklich nur 1-2 mal die hauptstadt angegriffen wird und somit was besonderes ist... vlt aber auch eure (wieder was neues, als selbst anzugreifen) 
außerdem sind eure gegner keine npcs, die wirklich nur ein und das selbe tun, sondern echte spieler, auf deren handlung man, die jedes mal anders sein kann, reagieren muss.
ich werde wahrscheinlich noch wow weiter spielen, WAR herauskommt


mfG Genitur


----------



## -Haihappen- (27. November 2007)

Ich kann nur wiederholen was Pente bereits erwähnt hat - das Leveln wird wohl eher eine Entdeckungsreise. Man wird mit Spielern konfrontiert die sich auf dem selben Levelniveau wie man selbst befinden. Man kann sowohl nur durch PvP als auch nur durch PvE das Max. Level erreichen. Die wohl einfachste und schnellste Methode wird es jedoch sein, eine Mischung aus beidem zu benutzen - wie dieses Video ganz gut erklärt.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (27. November 2007)

Pente rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal wieder ein schöner ausfürlicher Text wo alles erklärt wird. Wie soll man es auch von pente anders erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu vie zeit zum schreiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (27. November 2007)

> ...zu den 40 Spielerleveln noch 100 PvP Level und 100 Gildenlevel hinzukommen...



Davon habe ich bereits gehört. Dennoch ist mir dies als (Ex-)WoW-Spieler und Nicht-Betagünstling nicht ganz leicht vorstellbar.
Heißt das, dass ich zusätzlich zu den "normalen" Erfahrungspunkten, für jede abgeschlossene Quest, für jeden PvP-Sieg und dergleichen noch gewisse Renownpunkte und Gildenpunkte bekomme?
Ebenso quält mich die Frage, ob dadurch kleine Gilden, bei sonst gleichem Spielverhalten, einen Nachteil gegenüber den großen haben werden (also mehr Member = mehr Gildenpunkte).
Gibt es hierzu eventuell Beispiele aus DAoC, das ja oft als Vorgänger / Vorbild für WAR deklariert wird?

Dennoch kann ich mich meinen Vorpostern, in den Erwartungen der Langzeitmotivation, nur anschließen.
Eine lange, abenteuerliche Reise, durch riesige Ländereien voller Gefahren und (intelligenter) Gegner klingt für mich nach wesentlich mehr Spaß, als stupides Ruf- bzw. Itemfarming an den ständig gleichen Spots.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (27. November 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Oje ich seh hier liegen einige Missverständnisse des Spielsystems vor die man schnell beseitigen sollte.
> 
> Jedes einzelne Tier sollte erobert werden bevor man die Hauptstadt angreift. Grund? Naja es macht den Hauptstadtraid erheblich leichter.
> 
> ...




Richtig so. Wenn ich nicht so Faul zum schreiben  wäre, würde ich wohl etwas Ähnliches schreiben.


----------



## Thip (27. November 2007)

Also einige Dinge die hier bisher genannt wurden sind mir noch nicht bekannt gewesen^^. Das mit den PvP und Gilden Punkten habe ich aber noch nicht so ganz verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Was hat das für einen Vorteil? Gibt es Equipt was man nur bekommt wenn man so oder so viele Gilden/PvP Ehrfahrungspunkte hat? Und mich wüde mal interessiren wie das berechnet wird, haben die Gilden mit mehr Member einen Vorteil oder gibt es da eine Formel wie etwa Gesammtpunkte durch Mitglieder Anzahl? Oder weiss man so etwas noch gar nicht?

Mfg Thip


----------



## Gamby (27. November 2007)

Also ich bin auch schon ein richtiger Pente Fan obwohl er Zerstörung spielt^^. Jeder seiner Texte ist wirklich lesenswert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu der Frage meines Vorposters hab ich leider auch keine Antwort. 
Ist überhaupt schon was bekannt, wie das mit den Gildenleveln geregelt wird?


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (27. November 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch schon ein richtiger Pente Fan obwohl er Zerstörung spielt^^. Jeder seiner Texte ist wirklich lesenswert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muhahaha und ich darf noch in dem Forum von der Gilde spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gamby willste nicht doch zur Zerstörung kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *lieb guckt*
Aber ich werde die Ordnung irgend wann mit einem Twink unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colamix (27. November 2007)

ich stimme pente ganz zu.

das lvln wird wohl like wow sein (was eigentlich ok ist denn lvln kann auch spaß machen) zum andern kann man in war mit pvp lvln was das ganze viel besser macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



städte raiden und die festungen einnehmen (relikte sollen anscheinend auch kommeN) wird wohl im endgame die hauptbeschäftigung sein. klar eine langzeitbeschäftigung, man raidet eine stadt oder eine festung aber es kann sein das da kein gegner ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufeinmal kommen 200 ums eck (stell ich mir lustig vor). 

leute denken leide rnie weiter. "ich raide 2 mal die stadt und dann?" 
würdet ihr pve spielen raidet ihr 100 mal die gleiche instanz und jedes mal ggn dumme npcs.

im pvp gibts da schon mehr möglichkeiten. wie schon gesagt festungen, schlachten mit mehr als 100 man, relikte hoffentlich, städte raids, ca 30 bgs usw usw.


----------



## Rashnuk (27. November 2007)

Warhammer ist jetzt schon ein mächtiges Spiel.
Mythic kann davon nur profitieren ... und jetzt schon ist es voller pracht zu bestaunen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich werde auf alle fälle WAR kaufen , selbst für 100€ das ist es mir mit sicherheit Wert. 
Ich freue mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (27. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Muhahaha und ich darf noch in dem Forum von der Gilde spam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nunja ich bin erst 16 und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, seid ihr eine Gilde ab 18^^.
Außerdem will ich ein kleinen kräftigen Zwerg. Aber ihr könntet euch im UCP bewerben da is zwar eher Ordnung gesucht aber dann kommen wir a) auf den gleichen Server und b) können wir im TS sitzen und uns da schonmal mit Eroberungen drohen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja überlegts euch aber im UCP sind alle wirklich nett.
http://www.war-ucp.de/


----------



## Hüter der Klöte (27. November 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Oje ich seh hier liegen einige Missverständnisse des Spielsystems vor die man schnell beseitigen sollte.
> 
> Jedes einzelne Tier sollte erobert werden bevor man die Hauptstadt angreift. Grund? Naja es macht den Hauptstadtraid erheblich leichter.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hiermit wollte ich nur mal demonstrieren wie shice fullquotes sind


----------



## Pente (27. November 2007)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Davon habe ich bereits gehört. Dennoch ist mir dies als (Ex-)WoW-Spieler und Nicht-Betagünstling nicht ganz leicht vorstellbar.
> Heißt das, dass ich zusätzlich zu den "normalen" Erfahrungspunkten, für jede abgeschlossene Quest, für jeden PvP-Sieg und dergleichen noch gewisse Renownpunkte und Gildenpunkte bekomme?
> Ebenso quält mich die Frage, ob dadurch kleine Gilden, bei sonst gleichem Spielverhalten, einen Nachteil gegenüber den großen haben werden (also mehr Member = mehr Gildenpunkte).
> Gibt es hierzu eventuell Beispiele aus DAoC, das ja oft als Vorgänger / Vorbild für WAR deklariert wird?
> ...




Die Angst im Bezug auf "kleine Gilden im Nachteil?" kann ich dir getrost nehmen. Jeder Spieler nimmt durch Quests / PvP Kills Prozentual Anteil am Gildenlevel. Es ist also nicht so, dass man einen Fixwert an "Experience Points" für die Gilde bekommt pro Quest. Wahrscheinlich wird es wie auch in anderen Games (glaub bei Guild Wars ist es so) spezielle Quests zum "Pushen" des Gildenlevels geben ... also im Endeffekt Questreihen die mehr EXP für die Gilde geben als jede normale "Levelquest".

Vielleicht kann man das Levelsystem etwas entwirren und vereinfachen indem man ein leichtes Beispiel nimmt:
- Bei einer 2 Mann Gilde ist die Verteilung also 50:50, d.h. 50% ... wenn nun (angenommen) eine Quest 200 "Guild"-EXP geben würde dann bekommt der Spieler nur 50% hiervon. Wenn beide Spieler diese Quest machen erhalten sie also die 200 EXP gesamt die diese Quest für eine Gilde geben kann.
- Bei einer 4 Mann Gilde wäre es 25% pro Spieler, d.h. die 200-EXP Quest würde jedem einzelnen Spieler nur 50 EXP für die Gilde geben
- Bei 8 Mann wären es folglich nur noch 25 EXP für jeden Spieler ... aber auch hier gilt: wenn alle 8 Mann die Quest machen haben sie zusammen die 200 EXP gemacht.

Das ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel und dient nur dazu das ganze ein wenig zu vereinfachen damit man sich das etwas besser vorstellen kann. Mit dem echten System wird es wenig zu tun haben da die Berechnung wohl doch etwas komplexer ausfallen dürfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: danke für die vielen lieben Worte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre schön wenn sich mal paar Gildenleader melden (sobald es Richtung Gamerelease geht) damit man sich gemeinsam einen Server aussuchen kann (vom Regelset werden wir wohl Open PvP spielen - WAR ist halt doch überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... würde mich vorallem freuen wenn sich etliche ORDER Gilden melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venax (27. November 2007)

Die beiden postings von dir (Pente) hören sich ja sehr vielversprechend an. Zumindest für _mich_ sind da einige innovative Elemente dabei, die ich so noch in keinem anderem Spiel gesehen habe.

Zu hoffen bleibt nur, dass ein gutes Balancing sowohl im PvP (RvR) als auch im Leveln gefunden wird. Ich habe schon des öfteren gelesen bzw selbst gesehen, dass - auf den ersten Augenblick - ausgefeilte XP-Systeme komplett durch einige Klassen ausgehebelt wurden.

Ich bin da aber ganz zuversichtlich...


----------



## Badumsaen (28. November 2007)

Oh man, das wird ne harte entscheidung *schwitz*

Habe erst wow aufgehört für Tabula Rasa, was mir auch noch viel fun macht. aber umso mehr ich über Warhammer lese und höre, desto interessierter werde ich. Also antesten werd ichs auf jedenfall^^


----------



## Sempai02 (28. November 2007)

Ich hoffe mal,dass das Leveln nicht zu kurz kommt. Nur schnell auf Endlevel und dann PvP wäre etwas langweilig,schönes Leveln gehört einfach zu einem MMOG dazu. Ansonsten hoffe ich auf schönes PvP,was einen hoffentlich lange genug fesselt.


----------



## Grimmrog (28. November 2007)

Warhammer auf der ERDE????

habt ihr euch im Video mal die Map angeschaut, die sieht schon ziemlich ähnlich unserer kontinentalaufteilung aus!
Ist wohl schon nen paar millionen Jahre her, aber wenn die Kontinente sich da noch bissel verschieben, siehts danach bestimmt aus wie bei uns ;D
eigentlich ist es ja egal, wie das leveln aussieht, wenn man die möglichkeit hat, sich auch komplett über RvR zu leveln, ist das ja dann für RvR fan nicht so langweilig. die Frage sieht nur so aus, was wenn in 3 jahren nach WAR erscheinen noch jemand neu anfängt, kann er dann überhaupt noch RvR Leveln, oder trifft er dann in den Low lvl RvR´s niemanden mehr an?


----------



## Venax (28. November 2007)

laufen denn in WoW nach drei Jahren nur Level 70 Charaktere rum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (28. November 2007)

Jain, nein, aber für wirkliches RvR würde es nicht reichen, also auf unserem Server (Taerar) ist so gut wie niemand mehr mit low lvl unterwegs (lvl20-50) also ists verdammt schwer, vorzustellen, da noch irgendwie PvP zu machen, da die meisten low lvler, den char nur hochleveln, anstatt PvP zu machen. Das geht in den BG´s nur, weil en Menge PvP twinks habe, was das PvP dann auch wieder recht sinnlos ist, da diese dann natürlich völlig overpowert sind, als jemand, der neben dem leveln mal eben ne Runde PvP macht.

und wenn man auch per RvR levelt in WAR, dann bedeutet das ja, man hat nicht wirklich einen PvP Twink, da der ja irgendwann über die Grenze kommt, und nicht mehr low ist.


----------



## Efgrib (28. November 2007)

also auf meieme server ist schon immer viel getwinkt worden, aber seit 2.3 muss man sich echt wieder anstellen um questmobs zu erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und  bei war ist ja nochmal anders, jede rasse hat seine eigenen klassen und gebiete, das sollte doch für genügend langzeitmotivation reichen, da sich wohl jede beim leveln total anders spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. November 2007)

Naja bei uns auf Frostwolf gab's genug Leute auch im Lowlevel Bereich zumindest bis vor 6 Monaten ... wie es aktuell ist keine Ahnung hab ja vor 6 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört. Gerade BG's wie Warsong waren bei uns der Renner im Lowlevel-Bereich ganz einfach weil es da noch nicht auf Equipment ankam und man einfach nur Spass haben konnte.

Wie hält man Lowlevel Tiers für Spieler interessant? Naja ein entscheidender Punkt ist hier wohl der Fakt, dass eine Fraktion alle 4 Tiers eines Gebiets kontrollieren sollte vor sie eine Stadt angreift. Wenn man sich das Kontrollieren eines Tiers also in einem Rufbalken vorstellt muss eine Fraktion 2/3 des Rufbalkens für sich erobern und das wird schon extrem hart denn die beiden Fraktionen arbeiten quasi gegeneinander und schenken sich nichts einfach mal so, d.h. die Kontrolle jedes einzelnen Tiers wird schon ein harter Kampf werden und ordentlich Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Da man als Highlevel-Char nicht in das OpenRvR Geschehen der Lowlevels eingreifen kann wird hier das Lowlevel PvP interessant bleiben auch wenn EA Mythic angekündigt hat, dass es für Level 40 Chars auch die Möglichkeit geben wird noch Einfluss auf die Kontrolle der Lowlevel Tiers zu nehmen da sie niemanden zum Twinken "zwingen" wollen.

Interessanter ist wohl die Frage wieviele Charakterslots man im Endgame letztendlich zur Verfügung hat ... 3 Fraktionen mit je 4 Tiers => 12. Wenn man also in jedem Tier einen Char stehen haben möchte bräuchte man schonmal 12 Chars. Aber ich denke hier wirken die Langstreckentransporte und Mounts entgegen die dem Spieler das Reisen zwischen den Gebieten ermöglichen. Wenn also mal im Greenskin T2 tote Hose ist packt man seine Waffen auf den Rücken und besucht die Elfen oder das Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa das Warhammer Univiersum spielt auf unserer realen Weltkarte (etwas abgeändert). Praag (neutrale Stadt zwischen Greenskin und Dwarfs) ist hierfür ja ein sehr sehr schönes Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (28. November 2007)

Ja vor 6 monaten war auch noch viel los in WoW viele haben noch ihre BC twinks hochgespielt, aber mittlerweile fangen wohl die mobs schon an sich gegenseitig vor alngeweile tot zu kloppen, weil so viel langeweile ist, und im Bg begegnet man nur noch PvP twinks mit overpowerten items, leider.

WAR klingt einfach nur geil, wenn sies wirklich schaffend as so durchzuziehen wie sies sagen, daß es sein soll, wirds echt nen renner für PvP ambitionierte. Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob es wirklich dazu kommen wird ne hauptstadt ein zu nehmen, denn keienr wird dem gegner die chance geben, alle Tiers so weit einzunehmen udn halten zu können, es sei den ne ganze fraktion ist in den Weihnachtsferien, bzw stark in Unterzahl.


----------



## Haimdal (28. November 2007)

Also, 

ich habe mich noch gar nicht mit dem Levelsystem von Warhammer auseinander gesetzt, aber ich hoffe als alter DAOC Zocker, dass es so wird wie zum Schluß in DAOC.

Man konnte ohne viel Federlesen einen LvL 50 Char in deutlich weniger als einem Tag played Time hochziehen.

Mag einem PvE Liebhaber als Gräuel erscheinen war aber in DAOC bitter nötig, weil es einfach Schlüsselklassen gab, die man brauchte und die somit schnell auch für neue Leute die bischen Hilfe hatten zu verwirklichen waren.

Der restliche PvE Teil nach dem Leveln war eher lästige Pflicht, aber auch hier galt immer genug Teilnehmer an den Raids garantierten für fast jeden einen nachhaltigen Efolg.

War man einmal auf PvP Niveau änderte sich daran auch meist nichts, hat man auf die richtige Klasse gesetzt, z.B. eine der Speedklassen musste man sich im Prinzip Monate lang keine Sorgen mehr um irgendwelchen PvE Scheiß machen, sonder konnte nur noch PvP machen.

So wünsche ich mir das auch für WAR.

Wenig, dafür sinnvolles PvE als Mittel zum Zweck um dem eigentlichen Spielprinzip PvP, RvR dienlich zu sein.


----------



## Venax (28. November 2007)

ich würde es lieber sehen, wenn dem PvE-Teil im Spiel, für jene SpielerInnen die diese Spielweise bevorzugen, eine ähnliche Rolle zugewiesen wird wie dem PvP. Die Ausführungen die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, machen auf mich auch diesen Eindruck. Es ist ja auch die Rede davon, dass PvE-Aktionen ebenso Auswirkungen auf die "Rassenkonstelationen" haben wie PvP. Schon die Tatsache, dass leveln sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP möglich sein wird, bestärkt mMn diesen Eindruck.

Ein rein PvP-lastiges Spiel fände ich auch nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## Gamby (28. November 2007)

Haimdal schrieb:


> Man konnte ohne viel Federlesen einen LvL 50 Char in deutlich weniger als einem Tag played Time hochziehen.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Nein ich wünsch mir das auf keinen fall. Leveln ist für mich immer wie eine Entdeckungsreise. Ich will mir die Umgebungen genau ansehen, versteckte Questgeber und Items entdecken, mir den Questlog genau durchlesen um direkt in das Spiel einzutauchen. Wenn so nach nem Tag das Höchstlevel erreicht wird ( was es nicht wird da zum leveln ja schon ein bisschen was geschrieben wurde ), kann man auch gleich ein Spiel machen wo man sich ein Charakter erstellt der Highlevel ist *auf den Todesritter schau*. Leveln gehört nunmal für manche Spieler genau so zum MMO wie epische Schlachten, mächtige Bosse und das Highlevel "angeben".


----------



## -Haihappen- (28. November 2007)

Ich hoffe auch, dass Leveln nicht so leicht und schnell von der Hand geht. Umso höher das Level umso mehr Erfahrung und umso länger z.B. auch der Bart eines Zwerges. Wie soll dieser Zwerg den Veteranen-Status an einem Tag erreichen? (Haarwuchsmittel mal außen vor gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Außerdem sind die verschiedenen Level in Ränge unterteilt - wieso sollte man in kurzer Zeit zu dem höchsten Veteran/General/Offizier ernannt werden? Ich hoffe und denke auch das sich diese Prozedur über einen längeren Zeitraum hinwegzieht.

Ich denke ein weiterer Grund dafür, die Levelgeschwindigkeit in Grenzen zu halten, sind die bereits angesprochenen Level-Tiers, welche nicht zuletzt darüber entscheiden ob eine Hauptstadt fällt oder nicht.



> Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob es wirklich dazu kommen wird ne hauptstadt ein zu nehmen, denn keienr wird dem gegner die chance geben, alle Tiers so weit einzunehmen udn halten zu können, es sei den ne ganze fraktion ist in den Weihnachtsferien, bzw stark in Unterzahl.



Also das es ganz so extrem wird hoffe ich auch nicht, aber sonst wäre ich ganz glücklich damit wenn die Hauptstadt nicht jede halbe Stunde fällt (was sicherlich auch nicht so sein wird) - wo kämen wir da hin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. November 2007)

1 Tag auf Level 40? Wunschdenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ganz ehrlich, wozu auch? Du brauchst dich nach Release mit dem Leveln nicht abhetzen. Wenn du 24/7 Zocker bist spielst du lieber gleich 2 Chars hoch statt einen hochzupowern. Toll was machst du dann allein auf 40? Richtig: NICHTS! Du hast evtl noch im Tier 1 PvP mitgemacht, bei Tier 2 war für dich dann kaum noch was drin weil die meisten noch nicht soweit sind. Bei Tier 3 ist bereits für dich tote Hose PvP technisch und in Tier 4 ebenfalls.

Folglich würdest du "hardcore" PvE leveln um dann was zu tun? Richtig: sehr lange warten bis genug Spieler auf Level 40 sind, dass du wenigstens im Endgame Content PvP Spass erleben kannst. Wo siehst du da den Anreiz / Sinn? Darin sagen zu können, dass du der erste lvl 40 Char des Servers / in Europa / weltweit warst und nun? Das bringt dir was? Nichts, außer, dass sehr viele lachen werden und dich direkt als arbeitlosen ohne RL abstempeln. Das macht einfach garkeinen Sinn.

Allein schon wenn man nun an das PvP Level denkt. Du bist mit Level 40 dann PvP-Rang 2 oder 3 maximal und jeder Charakter der nachkommt ist bereits bei 10 / 12 / 15 und mehr.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraböserjunge (28. November 2007)

also ich hab da mal ne frage...ich hab mir jetzt auch mal das video da angekukt ...der podcast da wo das mit dem t1,2,3,4 usw erklärt wurde........hmmmm ist es mir als ork nur möglich die ganze zeit zwergen auf die omme zu haun kann ich nich teinfach zu meinem freund der eine hochelfen spielen wird vorbeischauen und mit ihm dunkelelfen verhauen usw???wird es keine neutralen zonen geben in der einfach ejde rasse da ist und man jede rasse verhauen kann??wie wird das dann mit dem gildengefühl wenn man als orc die ganze zeit nur die base der zwerge erobertt dann kann man ja als gilde gar nichts wirklich zusammen machen ...also irgendwie klingt das leicht strange für mich


----------



## Gamby (28. November 2007)

Eraböserjunge schrieb:


> also ich hab da mal ne frage...ich hab mir jetzt auch mal das video da angekukt ...der podcast da wo das mit dem t1,2,3,4 usw erklärt wurde........hmmmm ist es mir als ork nur möglich die ganze zeit zwergen auf die omme zu haun kann ich nich teinfach zu meinem freund der eine hochelfen spielen wird vorbeischauen und mit ihm dunkelelfen verhauen usw???wird es keine neutralen zonen geben in der einfach ejde rasse da ist und man jede rasse verhauen kann??wie wird das dann mit dem gildengefühl wenn man als orc die ganze zeit nur die base der zwerge erobertt dann kann man ja als gilde gar nichts wirklich zusammen machen ...also irgendwie klingt das leicht strange für mich



Als Orc wirst du schon von daher keine Dunkelelfen verkloppen können da diese mit den Orcs und dem Chaos die Seite der zerstörung bilden. Zwerge, Hochelfen und Imperium bilden die Seite der Ordnung. Das musst du dich schon mit deinem Kumpel absprechen auf welcher Seite ihr spielen wollt. Innerhalb einer Fraktion ist es natürlich möglich mit anderen Rassen zu moschen.Du kannst also als Orc mal bei den Dunkelelfen vorbei schauen und mit denen die Hochelfen verprügeln.


----------



## Rashnuk (28. November 2007)

Das Lvln sollte seeeeeeeeeehr lange dauern denn das ist das woran auch WoW scheitert.
Aber genug Mythic besteht aus so einer erfahrenen Community die sind Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ähneln Blizzard mit dem Verspäten , sonst so ein Unglaubliches Spiel , da habe ich ernsthafte Sorgen mit einer GeForce6600 würde ich glaube ich , nicht mal WAR spielen können , wenn doch , das wär dann der Ober(war)hammer!


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (28. November 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Nunja ich bin erst 16 und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, seid ihr eine Gilde ab 18^^.
> Außerdem will ich ein kleinen kräftigen Zwerg. Aber ihr könntet euch im UCP bewerben da is zwar eher Ordnung gesucht aber dann kommen wir a) auf den gleichen Server und b) können wir im TS sitzen und uns da schonmal mit Eroberungen drohen
> 
> 
> ...




Naja ich bin auch 16 werde im Dez 17 aber wenn man sich ordentlich benimmt geben die einem eine Chance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Malschaun ob ichs mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehen uns spätestens auf dem Schlachtfeld...

"Wenn ich dir mein Schwert durch dein Herz ramme, und dein Zwerg vor mir nieder geht."^^
Ich dich plünder und weg renne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (28. November 2007)

Der Unterschied beim Leveln wird ja auch sein,dass man bei WoW immer die Selben langweiligen Quests macht,während die PvP-Quests in WAR immer anders aussehen werden,da man immer andere Spieler vor sich hat. Und genau so muss das sein!


----------



## Pi91 (28. November 2007)

Hm, wie so ziemlich am Anfang des Threads erwähnt wurde, sollte man als Highlvler keinen Lowie angreifen, nur was ist, wenn er einen angreift? Darf man sich dann gar nicht wehren, oder wird einem sozusagen grnes Licht gegeben, weil sonen kleinen Möchtegern Prügelknaben möchte doch keiner so gern am Bein haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen interessiert es mich, was in diesem Falle passiert und ob man als Lowie Highs überhaupt angreifen kann.


----------



## Pente (28. November 2007)

Wo willst du als Highlevel den Lowleven Char treffen? In seinem Lowlevel Tier? Dort tritt die folgende Regel in Kraft: dein Level ist nicht dem des Tiers entsprechend, du wirst in ein Terrorhuhn verwandelt und somit wird der Lowlevel Charakter dich One-Hitten und gut ist.

Sollte ein Lowlevel Charakter in Tier 4 gehen tritt diese Regelung *nicht* in Kraft. Das ganze ist *nicht* an das Level des Gegners gebunden sondern an die Levelrange des entsprechenden Tiers. Ein lvl 10 Char hat in Tier 4 Gebieten nichts verloren, jeder der sich freiwillig dorthin stirbt kann jederzeit von einem Level 40 Charakter getötet werden und das völlig zurecht.

Es ist im Grunde wie mit Raubtieren ... wenn das "Raubtier"-Level 40 Charakter in das Jagdgebiet des Level 10 Charakters eindringt so wird er vom Level 10 Charakter gefressen (dafür sorgt die Terror-Chicken Rule). Wenn der Level 10 Charakter sich in das Level 40 Gebiet begibt wird er dort von dem 40er getötet ... dies ist schließlich sein Jagdgebiet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colamix (28. November 2007)

dass das low lvl pvp interessant bleibt hab ich mir fast gedacht. nur denke ihc mir das es für eine fraktion von nachteil sein kann wenn in einem tier oder in 2 fast keine leute der eigenen fraktion sind.

wie würde es aussehen wenns fast keine low lvl gibt? kann man das alles mit t3 und t4 ausgleichen?


----------



## -Haihappen- (28. November 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> wie würde es aussehen wenns fast keine low lvl gibt? kann man das alles mit t3 und t4 ausgleichen?


Jede Tier-Zone profitiert nur von ihrem Vorgänger. Wie man in in diesem Video erkennt - wäre es also relativ egal für die höheren Tiers.

Ich denke es werden immer mehrere Spieler in den niedrigeren Tiers sein - denn neue Spieler und Twinks wird es genügend geben. (Bei so vielen Karrieren wird man praktisch dazu gezwungen zu twinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Schlachten im Spiel - in den ersten Tagen, wo die Server noch total voll sind - mit ganz vielen Spielern.. 
Ich brauche dringend jemanden der mich für 6 Monate einfriert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (28. November 2007)

Hi

Sagt mal was meint ihr? Wird es in warhammer online sowas wie einen lvl befehl geben? Bei daoc konnte man ja nen befehl eingeben dann war der char direkt auf lvl 20. Das fand ich eigentlich ganz nice.

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## Syli (29. November 2007)

also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich nen char (bei daoc zb) in einem tag hoch gezogen habe hab ich noch meine q-bar gebaut und dann angefangen ML's bzw champ q's zu machen, ich hatte nie probleme dabei mich in einen char einzudenken zumal wenn man einen high level hat dann kennt man auch die fähigkeiten der anderen chars man muss es halt nur 1-2 tage richtig üben, klar das trifft sicher nicht bei allen zu aber ich hab damals nur 2 chars hochgespielt bei daoc, meinen 1. mainchar nen Druiden... und meinen 2. mainchar nen Nightshade...

danach hab ich mit meinem druiden + MF nen Ani hochgezogen auf nem 2. account und noch nen Buffbot... ich hatte am ende meiner daoc karriere 8/9(wenn man BB mitzählt) 50ger davon 3-4 im high RR(rr6-10 auch Stammgruppen RvR) level und ich möchte sagen das ich alle spielen konnte und ich froh bin das ich für das hochziehen net ewiges leveln nutzen musste, sondern das schnelle ziehen am damaligen Fin spot!

klar ist es schön die gegend zu erkunden und sich so evtl sogar nen spielziehl zu setzen (wie einige in WoW die dann jede klasse von hand hoch gespielt haben) doch das leveln ist nicht so mein ding und ich kenne sehr viele leute die das genau so sehen wie ich!

darum hoffe ich auch das dass leveln in WAR schnell geht oder es möglichkeiten gibt sich chars nach zu ziehen, es ist ja kein muss sich einen char nach zu ziehen aber es sollte die option geben!

wer seine chars dann nicht beherscht der fällt schnell auf und wird auch oft keine gruppe finden, das nennt sich dann Natural Selection!!


MFG
Syli


----------



## Leoncore (29. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Sagt mal was meint ihr? Wird es in warhammer online sowas wie einen lvl befehl geben? Bei daoc konnte man ja nen befehl eingeben dann war der char direkt auf lvl 20. Das fand ich eigentlich ganz nice.
> 
> Was meint ihr ?



Also das fänd ich ja mal wirklich ganz daneben, dann könnte ich auch gleich das Lvl-System sein lassen.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Sagt mal was meint ihr? Wird es in warhammer online sowas wie einen lvl befehl geben? Bei daoc konnte man ja nen befehl eingeben dann war der char direkt auf lvl 20. Das fand ich eigentlich ganz nice.
> 
> Was meint ihr ?



Das bezweifel ich. Eventuell nach 1-2 Jahren,aber zu Beginn handelt es sich hier doch noch um ein MMOG und nicht um CS oder UT.


----------



## -Haihappen- (29. November 2007)

fabian20 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was meint ihr? Wird es in warhammer online sowas wie einen lvl befehl geben? Bei daoc konnte man ja nen befehl eingeben dann war der char direkt auf lvl 20. Das fand ich eigentlich ganz nice.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher und hoffe auch das es dieses System nicht geben wird. Man soll Spaß am leveln haben und ohne die niedrigen Chars würde das Tier-System nicht ganz funktionieren. Also wartet ab und sagt nicht vorher schon das ihr keine Lust aufs leveln habt - denn der Spaßfaktor beim leveln ist in jedem Spiel anders..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraböserjunge (1. Dezember 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Als Orc wirst du schon von daher keine Dunkelelfen verkloppen können da diese mit den Orcs und dem Chaos die Seite der zerstörung bilden. Zwerge, Hochelfen und Imperium bilden die Seite der Ordnung. Das musst du dich schon mit deinem Kumpel absprechen auf welcher Seite ihr spielen wollt. Innerhalb einer Fraktion ist es natürlich möglich mit anderen Rassen zu moschen.Du kannst also als Orc mal bei den Dunkelelfen vorbei schauen und mit denen die Hochelfen verprügeln.


aaarrrrrrrrrrrrg das hab ich doch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur verschrieben


----------



## Sagardo (2. Dezember 2007)

Also das Leveln innerhalb eines Tages auf 50 und die Levelbefehle kamen erst sehr spät nach Release von DAOC und war nur eine Levelerleichterung für "alte Hasen", die schon ihren 5 Char ins PVP bringen wollten.
Ich wollte das nur mal anmerken, nicht dass hier die Meinung aufkommt es wäre schon immer so in DAOC gewesen.
Meinen ersten Char habe ich auch innerhalb von Monaten auf 50 gebracht, so wie jeder andere auch.

Wenn ich mich da noch an die Gobbos und die Bäume errinere.....


Aber zum Thema WArhammer und Leveln

Ich denke, dass es ziemlich lange dauern wird um auf LVL 40 zu gelangen, wieso auch nicht ?
Bei Warhammer kann man mit LVL1 schon in das Geschehen eingreifen und den Endgamecontent beeinflussen.Also gibt es doch garkeinen Grund Leute schnell leveln zu lassen.

Mein Tipp an alle 

Schnappt euch 5-10 Man und macht eine kleine Spielegemeinschaft, trefft euch 2-3 mal in der Woche und bleibt am Anfang im Mainstreambereich, dann habt ihr immer Gegner und Chancen im RVR auch jemanden zu killen
Geniesst das , was das Spiel euch zeigt und sorgt dafür, dass das Chaos keine Boden gewinnt ^^

Gruß Sagardo


----------



## Pente (2. Dezember 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an alle
> 
> Schnappt euch 5-10 Man und macht eine kleine Spielegemeinschaft, trefft euch 2-3 mal in der Woche und bleibt am Anfang im Mainstreambereich, dann habt ihr immer Gegner und Chancen im RVR auch jemanden zu killen
> Geniesst das , was das Spiel euch zeigt und sorgt dafür, dass das Chaos keine Boden gewinnt ^^
> ...



So sieht's aus. Gerade am Anfang lohnt es sich mit Sicherheit "mit dem Strom zu schwimmen". Allgemein ist es zwar meist nicht gut wenn man ein Mitläufer ist und jeder strebt an sich aus der Masse hervorzuheben, aber jeder der Anstrebt durch PvP zu leveln oder in jedem Tier ausgiebigen RvR Schlachten beizuwohnen der sollte sich möglichst an das Leveltempo des "Mainstreams" anpassen. Zur Not wie gesagt 2-3 Chars "gleichzeitig" hochziehen wenn ihr unbedingt 24/7 zocken wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Dezember 2007)

Ob ich jetzt 24/7 oder Mainstream spielen werde wird wohl vom Releasedatum abhängen. Wenn das Spiel kurz vor den Sommerferien rauskommt (was ich hoffe und mit Ende 2. Quartal ja auch momentan angepeilt ist), wird es für mich wohl erstmal kein Tag und Nacht geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es früher oder später kommt, werde ich wohl schauen müssen was ich alles aus der Freizeit rausquetschen kann. Am besten wäre es wohl im Mainstream zu schwimmen, obwohl man mit seinen Freunden ja immer Spaß hat..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (2. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Ob ich jetzt 24/7 oder Mainstream spielen werde wird wohl vom Releasedatum abhängen. Wenn das Spiel kurz vor den Sommerferien rauskommt (was ich hoffe und mit Ende 2. Quartal ja auch momentan angepeilt ist), wird es für mich wohl erstmal kein Tag und Nacht geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wenn Sommerferien sind wird auch der Mainstream Sommerferien haben und dann bist du ganz sicher nicht alleine beim Nächte durchmachen.^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Dezember 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Naja wenn Sommerferien sind wird auch der Mainstream Sommerferien haben und dann bist du ganz sicher nicht alleine beim Nächte durchmachen.^^


Umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider haben nicht alle Bundesländer gleichzeitig Ferien - meine fangen zum Beispiel erst Mitte Juli an - was theoretisch gesehen schon zum 3. Quartal gehört. Naja, einfach hoffen das sie es bis vor den Sommerferien geschafft haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich sehe schon meine Befürchtungen: Als Arbeitnehmer,der abends nur 3-4 Stunden spielen kann,wird man nach einer Woche von Stufe 40 Spielern überrannt,die aufgrund ihres Schülerdaseins überall rumroxxorn können.


----------



## Sagardo (2. Dezember 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon meine Befürchtungen: Als Arbeitnehmer,der abends nur 3-4 Stunden spielen kann,wird man nach einer Woche von Stufe 40 Spielern überrannt,die aufgrund ihres Schülerdaseins überall rumroxxorn können.




WENN dann wirst du von 40er Hühnern tot gepickt, aber ich denke davor wirst du keine Angst haben.


----------



## Desmondio (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn dieses Spiel bloß nicht von EA wäre

das vermiest mir die Vorfreude auf WAR

hab bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen mit EA gehabt und ich glaube das es hier nicht anders sein wird.

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (2. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht eine richtig schlechte Erfahrung gemacht mit EA, die meisten Spiele, die ich von EA gespielt habe fand ich gut.
Und aussagen wie "EA hat es kapputt gepatched" kann ich bei Offlinespielen eh nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich meine wenn Patch 1.23 scheiße ist , bleibe ich halt bei Patch 1.08 oder wie auch immer ^^.

Also BITTE hört doch endlich mit diesem "wenn es nicht von EA wäre" schmarrn auf, das hat mit der realität wirklich sehr wenig gemein, dann sind einfach nur Vorurteile.

Außerdem sei hier nochmal gesagt "Mythic macht das Spiel"  EA ist nur in Amerika der Publisher selbst das übernimmt in Europa GOA. Also braucht hier niemand Angst zu haben, dass er sich mit dem EA-Virus Ansteckt^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke, dass sich EA bei einem MMORPG ganz anders verhält als bei einem normalen Online Spiel - außerdem ist GOA ja auch noch da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei meine ich, dass EA bis jetzt nur richtige Entscheidungen getroffen hat was WAR angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zappenduster (12. Dezember 2007)

Versteh nich so recht, was die Leute hier dauernd den Equip-Fokus von WoW anzuprangern haben. Die Suche nach immer besseren Items ist nunmal der Hauptmotivator in einem (MMO/Action-)RPG. Aus dem Grund haben wir doch auch alle Diablo 2 gezockt wie die Blöden.^^ Der in diesem Punkt gravierende Unterschied zu D2 ist jedoch, dass D2 mit Lvl99 so gut wie zu Ende war, da man durch die zahlreichen Baal-Runs, um auf 99 zu zocken, schon so ziemlich die besten Items abgesahnt hat. WoW hingegen beginnt mit dem derzeitigen Maximallevel von 70 erst richtig, da dann die *wirklich* lukrativen Ini-Raids und BG/Arena-Farmen losgehen und die darin fleißigeren Bienchen auch entsprechend gewürdigt werden.^^ Weiß nicht was daran so verwerflich sein soll. In WAR will man für seine monatelange Mühe doch auch belohnt werden, und wenn es da wirklich 100 PvP- und 100 Gildenlevel gibt wie jemand gemeint hat, und man für die höchsten Level, welche nur die besten der besten erreichen werden, mit besseren Items beschenkt wird, hat es sich auch in WAR schnell ausbalanciert mit der "Chancengleichheit für alle" und "Skill > all."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer wirklich rein auf Skill basierend PvP betreiben will, wie es bei WAR fälschlicherweise ja immer so angepriesen wird, muss schon zu CS, UT oder SC greifen. Bei einem RPG ist derjenige da definitiv falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (12. Dezember 2007)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Versteh nich so recht, was die Leute hier dauernd den Equip-Fokus von WoW anzuprangern haben. Die Suche nach immer besseren Items ist nunmal der Hauptmotivator in einem (MMO/Action-)RPG. Aus dem Grund haben wir doch auch alle Diablo 2 gezockt wie die Blöden.^^ Der in diesem Punkt gravierende Unterschied zu D2 ist jedoch, dass D2 mit Lvl99 so gut wie zu Ende war, da man durch die zahlreichen Baal-Runs, um auf 99 zu zocken, schon so ziemlich die besten Items abgesahnt hat. WoW hingegen beginnt mit dem derzeitigen Maximallevel von 70 erst richtig, da dann die *wirklich* lukrativen Ini-Raids und BG/Arena-Farmen losgehen und die darin fleißigeren Bienchen auch entsprechend gewürdigt werden.^^ Weiß nicht was daran so verwerflich sein soll. In WAR will man für seine monatelange Mühe doch auch belohnt werden, und wenn es da wirklich 100 PvP- und 100 Gildenlevel gibt wie jemand gemeint hat, und man für die höchsten Level, welche nur die besten der besten erreichen werden, mit besseren Items beschenkt wird, hat es sich auch in WAR schnell ausbalanciert mit der "Chancengleichheit für alle" und "Skill > all."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja an dem Post sieht man, dass du außer WoW wohl nicht viele MMORPGs kennst. Items sind eben nicht die einzige Langzeitmotivation die ein MMO kennt und ein MMO an sich ist so facettenreich, dass Items hier zwar eine tragende Rolle spielen aber dennoch nicht Hauptaugenmerk sind.

Und weil du hier gerade von "für seine Arbeit belohnt werden" sprichst dann bist du leider auch in WoW mehr als fehl am Platz. Ich möchte dich nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass du deine "wohl verdienten" und "hart erspielten" Items in regelmäßigen (1 1/2 - 2 Jahres-) Abständen in die Tonne treten kannst weil dann wieder alle bei 0 beginnen und jemand der praktisch mit erreichen von Level 70 mit WoW aufgehört hat genauso viel "Wert" ist wie jemand der BT gecleart hat. Komisch nicht? D.h. also man macht 1 1/2-2 Jahre Raids / PvP um sich mühevoll Items zu "verdienen" nur damit man am Ende genauso "blöd" dasteht wie jemand der diese 1 1/2-2 Jahre nicht gespielt hat sondern anderen Dingen nachgegangen ist die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben.

Darin siehst du Langzeitmotivation? Also ganz ehrlich das war einer der Gründe wieso ich mit WoW aufgehört hab. Wozu um Items streiten / 6 Tage die Woche raiden und unnötig Zeit in ein Spiel investieren wenn am Ende des Tages alle wieder gleich sind und bei Null beginnen? Wozu also der ganze Stress und Ärger?

"Die höchsten Level werden nur die Besten der Besten erreichen" ... ohje sorry aber ich musste echt lachen als ich das gelesen habe. Bitte erst richtig lesen, dann denken, dann posten bevor du dich so blamierst. Das Gildenlevel sowie das PvP Level unterscheidet sich in keiner Weise von dem normalen Level, d.h. es steigt stetig an. Es ist also nicht wie Hartz 4 Rang 14 in WoW, also ich meine, dass nicht nur die diese Ränge erreichen die 6 Wochen am Stück 24/7 online sind und genau darin liegt die Stärke von WAR.

Man kann seine Zeit besser planen und auch mit minimalem Zeitaufwand etwas erreichen. Klar ein MMO kostet immer "viel" Zeit aber dennoch kannst du eher sagen "hey ich logg mal ein und mach ein PvP Level" ... beim alten WoW Rangsystem konntest ned sagen "hey ich logg kurz ein und mach mal schnell von Rang 13 auf 14" das war mit enormem Zeitaufwand verbunden und Rang 14 wurden sicher nicht die Besten sondern nur diejenigen die wirklich soviel Zeit investieren wollten und auch konnten.

Soviel von mir mal hierzu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niCe0r (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. 

W.A.R. soll ja nach Aussagen von den Entwicklern nicht so itemlastig werden wie WoW. Das Endziel, wie der Name schon sagt, bleibt das PvP/RvR.
Sicher wird es schicke Items geben aber diese sollen für die Mehrheit zugänglich sein. Da sonst das Balancing, welchen in dieser Art von Spielen extrem wichtig ist, nicht aus den Fugen gerät.

Anmerkung: Ich habe damals auch D2 gespielt. Aber mir ging es nie um 3 Muleaccs voll mit Uniques. Sondern um schönes 4vs4 PvP gegen "reale" Gegner.


----------



## Sukiz (12. Dezember 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Naja an dem Post sieht man, dass du außer WoW wohl nicht viele MMORPGs kennst. Items sind eben nicht die einzige Langzeitmotivation die ein MMO kennt und ein MMO an sich ist so facettenreich, dass Items hier zwar eine tragende Rolle spielen aber dennoch nicht Hauptaugenmerk sind.
> 
> Und weil du hier gerade von "für seine Arbeit belohnt werden" sprichst dann bist du leider auch in WoW mehr als fehl am Platz. Ich möchte dich nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass du deine "wohl verdienten" und "hart erspielten" Items in regelmäßigen (1 1/2 - 2 Jahres-) Abständen in die Tonne treten kannst weil dann wieder alle bei 0 beginnen und jemand der praktisch mit erreichen von Level 70 mit WoW aufgehört hat genauso viel "Wert" ist wie jemand der BT gecleart hat. Komisch nicht? D.h. also man macht 1 1/2-2 Jahre Raids / PvP um sich mühevoll Items zu "verdienen" nur damit man am Ende genauso "blöd" dasteht wie jemand der diese 1 1/2-2 Jahre nicht gespielt hat sondern anderen Dingen nachgegangen ist die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben.
> 
> ...



pente hats mal wieder aufn punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daviii (12. Dezember 2007)

Also, nach den Interviews die ich gelesen habe, haben die Entwickler vor, dass auch der allergrößte Gelegenheitsspieler in 9 Monaten spätestens durch ist.


----------



## -Haihappen- (12. Dezember 2007)

Daviii schrieb:


> Also, nach den Interviews die ich gelesen habe, haben die Entwickler vor, dass auch der allergrößte Gelegenheitsspieler in 9 Monaten spätestens durch ist.


Du meinst wohl, dass sie dann das Max.-Level erreicht haben?

Pente hat ganz gut den Grund erklärt warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe - man wird nicht "für seine Arbeit belohnt". Sobald das Lvl-Cap wieder erhöht wurde stehst du wieder mit jedem 0815-Char auf einer Fußmatte. Das ständige nachpumpen von Leveln muss nicht sein - man schaue sich andere MMORPGs an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Dezember 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl, dass sie dann das Max.-Level erreicht haben?
> 
> Pente hat ganz gut den Grund erklärt warum ich mit WoW aufgehört habe - man wird nicht "für seine Arbeit belohnt". Sobald das Lvl-Cap wieder erhöht wurde stehst du wieder mit jedem 0815-Char auf einer Fußmatte. Das ständige nachpumpen von Leveln muss nicht sein - man schaue sich andere MMORPGs an.
> 
> ...



Wobei für mich neue Level zu einem guten MMOG dazugehören. Es mag sein,dass gerade bei PvP-lastigen MMOGs neue Level nicht sein müssen,da der Fokus auf PvP und nicht auf Regenbogenitems liegen,aber gerade leveln ist für mich einer der Hauptfaktoren für gute Motivation.


----------



## -Haihappen- (12. Dezember 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wobei für mich neue Level zu einem guten MMOG dazugehören. Es mag sein,dass gerade bei PvP-lastigen MMOGs neue Level nicht sein müssen,da der Fokus auf PvP und nicht auf Regenbogenitems liegen,aber gerade leveln ist für mich einer der Hauptfaktoren für gute Motivation.


Leveln macht mir auch Spaß, trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das irgendwann mal Ende sein sollte bei einem Charakter. Neue Gebiete und neuer Inhalt schön und gut - aber bitte so, das nicht alles alte in Vergessenheit gerät - wie es in WoW der Fall war. Um das Equip nicht zu entwerten müsste man sich halt was einfallen lassen. Außerdem wird es in WAR so viele verschiedene Karrieren geben, das man sicherlich Lust hat sich mehrere Twinks hochzuspielen. Wenn man sich also wirklich für eine Level-Cap Erhöhung entscheidet, dann hoffe ich das auch die Nachteile ausgebessert werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (13. Dezember 2007)

Eine Erhöhung des Levelcaps bringt halt auch Schwierigkeiten beim Implimentieren von neuen Klassen mit sich. WoW ist hier ja gerade das Paradebeispiel schlecht hin. Wer hätte den Lust von 1-80 einen Todesritter zu leveln nur weil der "neu" ist und benötigt wird in Raids z.B.? Lange macht das niemand mit. Da beginnt man dann in den Lowlevel Gebieten die EXP die man erhält zu erhöhen und die neuen Klassen die man bekommt tituliert man dann als "Heldenklasse" was für den Todesritter eine Frechheit ist. Wo ist der Todesritter bitte eine Heldenklasse? Das ist eine stinknormale Klasse wie alle anderen auch, das mit der Heldenklasse macht Blizzard doch nur, dass man das mit einer Questreihe verbinden kann und eine Rechtfertigung dafür hat wieso die Klasse nicht bei 0 startet ... mehr aber auch nicht.

Neue Gebiete gehören zu AddOns aber neue Gebiete können weit mehr bringen als "neue Level" ... klar Twinks kann man dort dann natürlich auch Leveln oder eine neue Klasse. Von 1-40 ist das Leveln ja doch noch recht überschaubar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (14. Dezember 2007)

Zumal man auch anders leveln kann. In DAoC z.b. wurde noch nie das Level angehoben (ok, der Reichsrang, aber das ist ja nicht wirklich bergleichbar). Dort sind Charaktere aber auch immer weiter besser geworden, denn durch die Meisterstufen und die Championstufen konnte man seinen Charakter verbessern und hat neue Fähogkeiten gelernt. Mehr Mana, Ausdauer und Leben hat man auch, dennoch ist ein 50er ML0, CL0 Spieler bei gleicher Ausrüstung immer noch in der Lage (wenn auch erschwert) seinen 50er ML10, CL10 Gegner zu besiegen.
In DAoC levelt man sogar Items ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich halte das Konzept von WoW da auch für absolut demotivierend. Ich habe bei DAoC Chars, die seit 3 Add-Ons die selben Items tragen, aber absolut keinen Nachteil anderen Spielern gegenüber haben. Ok deren Rüstungen waren damals schwerer zu beschaffen und komplizierter zu planen, aber mehr auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das sie das bei WAR ähnlich hinbekommen, das Items und Level nicht alles sind.... mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beroshima (14. Dezember 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Naja an dem Post sieht man, dass du außer WoW wohl nicht viele MMORPGs kennst. Items sind eben nicht die einzige Langzeitmotivation die ein MMO kennt und ein MMO an sich ist so facettenreich, dass Items hier zwar eine tragende Rolle spielen aber dennoch nicht Hauptaugenmerk sind.
> 
> Und weil du hier gerade von "für seine Arbeit belohnt werden" sprichst dann bist du leider auch in WoW mehr als fehl am Platz. Ich möchte dich nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass du deine "wohl verdienten" und "hart erspielten" Items in regelmäßigen (1 1/2 - 2 Jahres-) Abständen in die Tonne treten kannst weil dann wieder alle bei 0 beginnen und jemand der praktisch mit erreichen von Level 70 mit WoW aufgehört hat genauso viel "Wert" ist wie jemand der BT gecleart hat. Komisch nicht? D.h. also man macht 1 1/2-2 Jahre Raids / PvP um sich mühevoll Items zu "verdienen" nur damit man am Ende genauso "blöd" dasteht wie jemand der diese 1 1/2-2 Jahre nicht gespielt hat sondern anderen Dingen nachgegangen ist die nichts mit WoW zu tun haben.
> 
> ...




Also als erstes muss ich sagen deine post sind super informativ. Aber   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mit  denn Items in WoW hast en bissl falsch in Erinnerung. Das Equip was de vor einen Addon hast hilft dir im Addon beim Leveln und das ned grad wenig ( ich geh mal von Highend Sachen aus   also BT zeugs oder von der neuen 25raid ini wo blizz da noch bringen will).   

Was   WAR an geht bin ich mal gespannt bin ned so wirklich der PVP liebhaber aber mal schauen vielleicht ändert sich das mit  WAR



Und nochmal zu Pente   * DICKES DAUMEN HOCH* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich hoff man liest von dir noch mehr solche  Informativen Posts.


----------



## Grimmrog (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja Pente hat absolut Recht, ich werd deshalb mit ablauf meines Tickets auch mit WoW aufhören, die ganze "tolle" farmerei und dan für was? achja nix -.- baut auch keiner nen Haus, ums dann wieder abzureißen wenns fertig ist und gleich wiedern neues zu Bauen!

Außerdme sieht die Langzeitmotivation in WAR ganz anders aus, nämlich darin, sich seine Stadt zu erhalten, udn die des gegners zu erstürmen, also stell dir quasi vor, du könntest Sturmwind/Ogrimmar oder die anderen Hauptstädte völlig zerstören, und deine eigene Hauptstadt wird dadurch Prunktvoller.
So wird jeder für sein Reich (ja wenig egoschine) arbeiten, weil er es besser sehen will, und er dafür viel beitragen muss, anstatt  die fettesten Items zu sammeln, und sich dann ausruhen, rumgammeln, posen, denn dann wird die gegenseite wieder Druck machen und alles schwer erarbeitet geht den Bach runter!


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ein gutes MMORPG ist ein Spiel welches man gerne spielt.
Egal ob nun beim Leveln, PvP, Pve, herstellen von Gegenständen, RP-betreiben oder einfach nur irgendwo rumlungern oder sich im Wald verlaufen. ^^

Bei dem was bisher an Infos freigegeben wurde kann ich nur sagen, daß Mythic das wohl ganz richtig macht.
Ich bin schon ziemlich auf das Craftingsystem gespannt. Da dies ja wichtig für den Inhalt und für das sogenannte Endgame sein soll kann man da sicherlich mit einem Umfangreichen System eine Menge Spielspaß erzeugen.

Das große Farmen ist in der westlichen Welt eigentlich erst mit WoW aufgekommen. Wenn ich mir da andere Spiele angucke (UO war mein erstes MMORPG und meiner Meinung nach bisher das beste) hat man da auch lange und gerne gespielt ohne ein virtueller Briefmarkensammler zu sein.

Natürlich enthällt jedes MMORPG eine Art virtuellen Schwanzvergleich aber wenn ich das bisher bei WAR richtig verstanden habe so beschränkt sich hier auf optische Aufmotzung der Rüstung und nicht auf Werte und Seltenheit der Ausstattung. 

Die Tatsache das jeder sein Tierset recht zügig zu den entsprechenden Stufen erhalten soll ist auch recht passend.  Man ist schließlich Teil einer Armee und kein Einzelgängersuperheld. Da bekommt man halt mehr oder weniger seine Uniform gestellt.........Man stelle sich Chaos Auserwählte vor mit bunten Mischmasch klamotten.........Wie sollte man das erklären?  Die Schieden waren wegen Streik geschlossen? Und deshalb rennen alle in Regenbogenfarbigen Kleidern rum weil nichts passendes da war?

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß mt dem richtigen Umgangston ne Menge im Endgame gemacht werden kann.

Sollten sich die verfeindeten Fraktionen per Forum absprechen kann man sicherlich herliche Schlachten austragen............ich hoffe, daß nicht Gier und Neid überwiegen und man immer zu Unzeiten versucht den anderen hinterrücks zu überrennen....wo bleibt denn da der Spaß und das Gemetzel?


Nunja......mit WoW höri ch auch bald auf....muss nur noch was für zwischendurch finden........so viel zur langzeitmotivation in WoW.   -.-


----------



## Sempai02 (14. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ja Pente hat absolut Recht, ich werd deshalb mit ablauf meines Tickets auch mit WoW aufhören, die ganze "tolle" farmerei und dan für was? achja nix -.- baut auch keiner nen Haus, ums dann wieder abzureißen wenns fertig ist und gleich wiedern neues zu Bauen!
> 
> Außerdme sieht die Langzeitmotivation in WAR ganz anders aus, nämlich darin, sich seine Stadt zu erhalten, udn die des gegners zu erstürmen, also stell dir quasi vor, du könntest Sturmwind/Ogrimmar oder die anderen Hauptstädte völlig zerstören, und deine eigene Hauptstadt wird dadurch Prunktvoller.
> So wird jeder für sein Reich (ja wenig egoschine) arbeiten, weil er es besser sehen will, und er dafür viel beitragen muss, anstatt  die fettesten Items zu sammeln, und sich dann ausruhen, rumgammeln, posen, denn dann wird die gegenseite wieder Druck machen und alles schwer erarbeitet geht den Bach runter!



Wobei man Items eher mit einem Gegenstand wie z.B. einem Computer vergleichen kann. Im Jahre 1990 hat einem noch ein alter Amiga gereicht, aber da man im Berufslevel mitaufsteigen wollte,musste man sich fortbilden und auch in der technik aktuell sein,sprich 1995 war ein Pentium-PC Pflicht und den alten, teuren von 1990 konnte man für 50 DM an den Nachbarsjungen verkaufen. Und heute kann man mit dem Pentium-PC von 95, der auch teuer war, nicht mehr anständig arbeiten - sprich z.B. neuestes Powerpoint nutzen- und verkauft diesen für ein paar Euro an den Sohn des Nachbarsjungen und holt sich wieder einen neuen von diesmal 2007.

Wer über Itemresets meckert,der sollte auch meckern,wenn er sich alle 5 Jahre mal einen neuen PC kaufen muss für die neues Spiele und den alten wegschmeißen kann. Items sollten Mittel zum Zweck sein und genauso sehe ich es bei WoW auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (14. Dezember 2007)

Deinen PC zahlst du mit harter Arbeit ... WoW Raids kannst du fast damit vergleichen. Man betrachte einfach die Raidkalender der erfolgreichen Gilden. Da sind es halt 5-6 Raidtage à 5h+ Raidzeit. Und doch unterscheidet es sich extrem: deine Arbeit bekommst du bezahlt und kannst frei entscheiden was du damit machst. Bei WoW ist deine Arbeitszeit kostenlos, im Gegenteil sie kostet dich sogar noch Geld und nicht nur Zeit. In Relation gesehen hast du also die doppelte Investition für ein virtuelles Gut das in seiner Auswahl stark beschränkt ist.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe einfach hier keinen Sinn meine Freizeit wie eine berufliche Tätigkeit zu organisieren. Ich war selbst 2 1/2 Jahre lang Raid-/und Gildenleader einer WoW Gilde die 5 Tage die Woche raidete und niemand kann mir sagen, dass diese Leute nicht zahlreiche Dinge in ihrem RL vernachlässigen bzw teilweise sogar ihr komplettes RL danach richten. Ich kenne Beispiele von Menschen die ihre Essenszeiten nach dem Raidplan richten. Jeder der sagt "man lässt hier nichts im Stich und man kann selbst über das Spiel entscheiden" der lügt sich im Endeffekt doch nur selbst an. Ich will garnicht wissen wie oft Freunde / Verwandte und Bekannte von Leuten mit billigen Notlügen abgespeist wurden nur weil sie einen WoW-Raid hatten.

Glaub mir am Ende des MMO's bleibt dir von all deinem virtuellen Glanz garnichts. Es macht dich nicht reich, es macht dich nicht schön, es macht dich nicht zu einem besseren Menschen ... all die 1en und 0en auf den Servern bringen dir persönlich für dein Leben rein garnichts außer eins: SPASS und die Erinnerung an schöne Momente. Doch erzählt mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass ein 5 Tage die Woche Raidplan "Spass" ist. Ich kenne die ganzen Item-Diskussionen / Farmdiskussionen / Bosswipe-Diskussionen ... das ist Spass? Ich spiele doch kein Spiel um mich täglich einzuloggen und dann über irgendwelche virtuellen Belanglosigkeiten aufzuregen. Selbst wenn alle MMO Server weltweit von heute auf morgen für immer offline wären würde sich die Welt ganz normal weiter drehen, ehrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... sobald aus Spass, Stress und Ärger wird ist es das Spiel längst nicht mehr Wert weil dann ist es für viele deutlich mehr als ein Spiel ... manch böser Mensch würde es als "virtuelle Ersatzbefriedigung" bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beavis666 (14. Dezember 2007)

also ich für meinen teil freu mich schon tierisch aufs spiel. wie lange ich dann von 1-40 brauche ist mir einfach nur wurst. desweiteren freu ich mich auch schon gewaltig aufs twinken in war. ich denk das wird echt nen riesenspass wenn man sieht, das die hauptstadt in gefahr ist mal umzuloggen auf nen twink um in tier 1 oder tier 2 mal aufzuräumen um der order mal in die suppe zu spucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

auch hier denk ich mal haben die berufstätigen und wenigspieler ihren wahren sinn in war, das sie einfach ihrer fraktion helfen können ein tier zu halten auch wenn sie nur 1 stunde in der woche spielen. 

das ganze wird hier denk ich mal weitaus mehr fun machen als mit nem lvl19 schurken total überpowert mit kreuzfahrer andere gegner zu onehitten.

@pente
bin echt froh bei dir inner gilde zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beroshima (15. Dezember 2007)

Ja pente da hast recht.   Aber wenn ich irgendwann mit WoW  aufhör  dann kann ich auf ne geile zeit zurück schauen.   Keine ahnung wie es bei WAR genau ist ob da das Gruppen bzw Gildenleben auch so gefördert wird wie bei WoW  aber das ist das was ich atm am WoW noch richtig geil finde das es kein Spiel für Einzelgänger ist und das man halt offen sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt keine ahnung wie das bei WAR so ist  vielleicht kann mir da  einer von euch  genaueres sagen.

Kurz gesagt ich lieb es zu Raiden hab auch ne zeitlang  gern denn Raidlead gemacht.  Und falls WAR auch das Gruppen bzw Gilden zusammen spiel so fordert wie WoW  dann kann es vielleicht auch für mich zu einer neuen alternative zu WoW oder sogar WoW ersetzen  wobei das ersetzen nur wenn mehrer von meiner WoW bekanntschaften damit anfangen.


----------



## Pente (15. Dezember 2007)

Beroshima schrieb:


> Ja pente da hast recht.   Aber wenn ich irgendwann mit WoW  aufhör  dann kann ich auf ne geile zeit zurück schauen.   Keine ahnung wie es bei WAR genau ist ob da das Gruppen bzw Gildenleben auch so gefördert wird wie bei WoW  aber das ist das was ich atm am WoW noch richtig geil finde das es kein Spiel für Einzelgänger ist und das man halt offen sein muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WAR ist mehr als je zu vor ein Gilden-Game. Was ich bisher sehen / lesen durfte macht Lust auf mehr zu dem Thema. Das Stichwort "lebendige Gilde" fällt in diesem Zusammenhang oft ... in WAR ist die Gilde mehr als ein gemeinsamer Chatchannel oder eine "Zweckgemeinschaft". Bin gespannt wie die ganzen Features bei Release dann aussehen.

Aber das Gildensystem ist z.B. einer der Punkte an WAR die mich wirklich sehr begeistert haben ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (19. Dezember 2007)

also bei dem gebrauch der formulierung "für meine arbeit belohnt werden" im zusammenhang mit einem freizeitspiel rollen sich mir die fussnägel....  für meine arbeit "belohnt" werde ich im rl durch mein gehalt, was mich in die lage versetzt, meine sauer verdienten kröten für onlinespiele zu verjubeln ;-)

aber genau das ist es, was ich an wow so hasste : es war kein spass mehr, nur noch arbeit....  und was ich bisher über war lese, gefällt mir schon mal recht gut - und das, obwohl ich gar kein pvp mag  ;-)
allerdings kenne ich bisher nur das "pvp" von wow und das pvmp von hdro.
ersteres ist unter aller kanone und bietet einigen 24/7-spielern das, was ihnen im rl versagt bleibt : "erfolg"
das zweite ist lustig, wird aber auch immer mehr von spielern kaputt gemacht, die spawnpunkte campen oder mit 10 mann einen einzelnen verfolgen.
und hier soll war ja einen anderen weg gehen, was es für mich auf jeden fall einen blick wert macht :-)

allerdings muss ich sagen, das ich mir ein spiel wünsche, das nicht nur aus pvp besteht, sonst spiel ich lieber wieder sowas wie black hawk down : kein leveln, kein vorteil, reines spielvermögen oder spielglück entscheidet.
aber auch hier sieht es - zumindest in dem video - recht gut aus und wer weiss, vielleicht zündet diesmal sogar der pvp-funke bei mir  ;-)

noch eins zu der these, das war sehr gildenlastig werden wird : das soll mir recht sein, sobald es nicht so läuft wie in wow, wo du erst dann ein gildenmitglied wirst, wenn du die lila unterhose des todes gefarmt hast oder halt gildenhopping betrieben wird, wenn die aktuelle gilde "nix mehr abwirft".


----------



## Malarki@buffed (19. Dezember 2007)

Hay leutz,
also mal eine abwegige Frage von mir.
Ich spiele seid release WoW & sammle seid meiner Kindheit Warhammer.
Nun kommt endlich WAR, & ich seh überall die Leute über Gilde posten usw.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich mich auch jetzt schon einer Gilde anschließen könnte bzw wie man sich da so informieren könnte, links etc. sind gern gesehen.

Ty Mfg Malarki


----------



## Grimmrog (19. Dezember 2007)

suche infahc mal im Internet danach, man findet schon viele Gilden , links hab ich gerade keinen wirklichen nur den der gilde, in der ich sein werde, sie haben auch nen kleines Gildenverzeichnis mit anderen gilden, also schau mal rein:

http://www.warhammer-portal.de 
(hoffe doe Mods erlauben so nen Link *lieb guck*)

geh unter Features einfach mal auf Gildenhalle, da stehen einige Gilden

btw es gibt auch hier bei buffed nen Gildenforenteil, schau da doch einfach auch mal rein.

ansonsten kannste auch einfahc nach wahrakker googeln, da kommst du auch auf reichlich community-Seiten.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (19. Dezember 2007)

coole sache, danke für die hilfe grimrog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (25. Dezember 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Oje ich seh hier liegen einige Missverständnisse des Spielsystems vor die man schnell beseitigen sollte.
> 
> Jedes einzelne Tier sollte erobert werden bevor man die Hauptstadt angreift. Grund? Naja es macht den Hauptstadtraid erheblich leichter.
> 
> ...


Was zum Teufel? Woher hast du so viel *Ahnug*?


----------



## Feinkost (25. Dezember 2007)

tja sich mit dem spiel bisle länger befassen und sich überall informieren dann weiß man irgendwann soviel wie pente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (25. Dezember 2007)

naja wird alles immer sehr anschaulich in den video potcasts erklärt. finds aber auch immer wieder toll das pente sich soviel mühe macht und so lange texte verfasst um leuten WAR ein wenig näher zu bringen^^


----------



## Pente (25. Dezember 2007)

Thx für das Lob. Ich find es etwas schade, dass es die Video-Podcasts nicht auf deutsch gibt. Klar sie würden ihren Flair verlieren denn Paul Barnett ist einfach eine Bombe, ihm zuzuhören macht sehr viel Spass ... nur leider gibt es wohl doch mehr als genug deutschsprachige WAR Interessenten die dem Englisch aus den Podcasts wohl nicht ganz folgen können.

Ich versuche nur ein wenig diese Informationen zu vermitteln ... das ist zwar eigentlich nicht mein Job aber da ich weiss, dass diejenigen die diesen Job haben sehr sehr viele Dinge im Moment zu tun haben und sich hierum nicht wirklich auch noch kümmern können find ich es nur mehr als Fair wenn die Community Neueinsteigern und Wissbegierigen mit Rat und Tat selbst zur Seite steht. Dazu ist eine Community ja schließlich da, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (27. Dezember 2007)

Wobei sie ja immer öfter mal die Podcasts untertiteln, immerhin etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (27. Dezember 2007)

Beroshima schrieb:


> ob da das Gruppen bzw Gildenleben auch so gefördert wird wie bei WoW  aber das ist das was ich atm am WoW noch richtig geil finde das es kein Spiel für Einzelgänger ist und das man halt offen sein muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



reden wir über das selbe wow??? wo bitte wird denn in wow gildenleben gefördert? 90% der gilden sind reine raid-epics-farm-zweckgemeinschaften oder erweiterte freundeslisten mit eigenem chat-raum, mit der gildenbank wurde nach fast 3 jahren das erste mal ein reines gilden-feature eingebaut!


----------



## Visce (31. Dezember 2007)

Was mir am meisten Sorgen bereitet, ist das es nach einiger Zeit ( + 1Jahr...) dazu kommen könnte das auf manchen Realms bzw RealmPools (je nach System) eine Seite so stark überwiegt das die andere im PvP nahezu chancenlos wird.

Ich kenne zugegebenermasen nur WoW aber wer das auch über einige Zeit gespielt hat weis was ich meine.

Ist ärgerlich weil man ja bei seiner Gilde bleiben will und nicht wechseln.


----------



## Lewa (31. Dezember 2007)

mach ne umfrage draus...


----------



## Sagardo (1. Januar 2008)

Es gibt schon eine Umfrage...

Mythic wird schon Leuten das spielen auf diesen Servern schmackhaft machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei DAOC haben sie auf diesen Servern für diese Fraktion einen Bonus eingerichtet, mehr Schaden, mehr erfahrung im PVP, ein Einstieg mit lvl 30 in das Spiel (für alle, die schon einen Char auf Endlevel gebracht hatten) u.s.w.
Das hatte zur Folge, dass die Realms relativ ausgeglichen waren, zumindest im Vergleich zu WOW.
Außerdem zieht es oft gute Spieler genau auf solche Server, denn wo mehr gegner, da mehr erfahrung und eine Menge moderat begabter Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so ein Potenzial zieht dann die Stammgruppen magisch an, die sich dort einen Namen machen wollen.


Im moment hat bei Umfragen die Zerstörung die Nase klar vorn, aber das wird sich schon noch ändern, wenn die Casual dazukommen.
Die suchen sich erfahrungsgemäß meisst ein "Gutes" Volk aus (Mensch, Hochelf und Zwerg).

Also lass uns abwarten, welche Ideen Mythic noch hat um uns ein relativ ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zu schaffen.


----------



## Magister Magnus (1. Januar 2008)

Nun, dazu...



> Was mir am meisten Sorgen bereitet, ist das es nach einiger Zeit ( + 1Jahr...) dazu kommen könnte das auf manchen Realms bzw RealmPools (je nach System) eine Seite so stark überwiegt das die andere im PvP nahezu chancenlos wird.
> 
> Ich kenne zugegebenermasen nur WoW aber wer das auch über einige Zeit gespielt hat weis was ich meine.



...kann ich nur sagen, der fall wird in War nie eintreten, da zumindest offiziell von Josh Dreschner, oder wie der Typ heißt, bestätigt wurde das fast alle Open PvP (mit ausnahme des Geplänkels) von Nsc´s ausgewogen werden. 

Am Beispiel des Hauptstadt-Raids wird das besonders deutlich, nachdem eine Seite (Ordnung/ Zerstörung) ihr/-e Ziel/-e in der Hauptstadt erreicht hat. Danach werden die Nsc´s immer stärker, kräftiger und vor allem mehr. Das wird praktisch in einen (wie ich finde fantastischen) Wettbewerb 'Welche Seite hällt die Kapitale länger' ausarten. Und darauf gilt es sich zu freuen.

Frohes Neues


----------



## Pente (2. Januar 2008)

Hab eben in Youtube nen Comment zu nem 7 monate altem Video bekommen und hab mir das dann nochmal angesehn ... das Video hätte ich gern viel früher in diesem Topic geposted da als viele noch von "Items als Langzeitmotivation ist ein MUSS" sprachen. Warum? Naja das Video ist nichts besonderes, es ist von mir ... mein Abschiedsgeschenk an die WoW Gilde die ich 2 1/2 Jahre lang leitete. Auch heute noch weckt dieses Video in mir viele Gefühle, positive sowie negative ... und genau das ist es was ich die ganze Zeit versucht habe zu sagen. Am Ende bleibt einem nichts von all den tollen Items außer die Erinnerung an schöne Zeiten und wie schön eine Zeit ist hängt nicht von irgendwelchen Items ab.

Naja wie auch immer wie gesagt das Video ist nichts besonderes es ist ein kleines Dankeschön an meine Gilde gewesen für zahlreiche schöne Momente. Vielleicht noch vorab zur Erklärung: das "team Alpha" bezeichnet die Karazhan Gruppe in der ich gespielt habe. Ein Kern von extrem Hardcore-Zockern die scheinbar unmögliches immer mal wieder möglich machten. Da kamen dann so Aktionen dabei raus wie "morgen kommt der Netherdrake Patch, kommt lasst uns den mal zu dritt farmen" ... joa nach knapp 5 Tagen war es auch wirklich soweit und wir 3 hatten unsere süßen Drachen. Kurze Zeit später kam dann der Raid-Firstkill von Magtheridon und gleichzeitig für mich und viele andere das Aus für WoW. Die Luft war einfach raus.

Oje ich schreib wieder mal viel zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ist ja auch egal. Wen es interessiert der kann es sich ja ansehn, wie gesagt genau das ist das einzige was einem ewig bleibt: die Erinnerung an schöne Momente. Items sind kack egal.

Video:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8S0QYgrP6Nk


----------



## Myhordi (2. Januar 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied beim Leveln wird ja auch sein,dass man bei WoW immer die Selben langweiligen Quests macht,während die PvP-Quests in WAR immer anders aussehen werden,da man immer andere Spieler vor sich hat. Und genau so muss das sein!


Beim leveln in wow macht man nicht die gleichen questst^^


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Januar 2008)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Beim leveln in wow macht man nicht die gleichen questst^^


Ich glaube Sempai meint das die Quests in WoW immer auf dasselbe hinauslaufen.. töte die und die oder lauf zu dem und dem.. die Monster haben dabei immer dasselbe Verhaltensmuster - PvP-Quests hingegen sind unberechenbar da man immer einen lebendigen Gegner hat. Deine Gegner haben sozusagen eigene Programmierer die gegen dich kämpfen - dabei entstehen vielfach mehr Aktionen und Möglichkeiten für einen schönen Kampf. PvP halt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. Januar 2008)

jopp- 10 hirnanhangdrüsen davon, 20 schweinebärmannfedern davon

dann hat man seine epic klamotten,da kommt burning crusade raus und alle sind wieder grün.

das nächste is wotlk- also ich freue mich immer über addons, aber nicht wenn sie nur neue items bringen und alles andere verfliegt


----------



## Sempai02 (2. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Ich glaube Sempai meint das die Quests in WoW immer auf dasselbe hinauslaufen.. töte die und die oder lauf zu dem und dem.. die Monster haben dabei immer dasselbe Verhaltensmuster - PvP-Quests hingegen sind unberechenbar da man immer einen lebendigen Gegner hat. Deine Gegner haben sozusagen eigene Programmierer die gegen dich kämpfen - dabei entstehen vielfach mehr Aktionen und Möglichkeiten für einen schönen Kampf. PvP halt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau darauf läuft es hinaus. Denn seien wir ganz ehrlich: Die Mobintelligenz ist in allen Leveln gleich. Ein paar haben mehr Hitpoints und ansonten gibt es mal 3er Gruppen,aber im Prinzip ist jeder Mob gleich anzugehen. Bei einem menschlichen Gegner weiß man dagegen nie,wie er reagieren wird. Läuft er aus Angst weg? Holt er seine Kumpels? Oder gibt es einen guten Zweikampf? Und genau sowas motiviert auch für langfristiges Spielen.


----------



## Pente (3. Januar 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Genau darauf läuft es hinaus. Denn seien wir ganz ehrlich: Die Mobintelligenz ist in allen Leveln gleich. Ein paar haben mehr Hitpoints und ansonten gibt es mal 3er Gruppen,aber im Prinzip ist jeder Mob gleich anzugehen. Bei einem menschlichen Gegner weiß man dagegen nie,wie er reagieren wird. Läuft er aus Angst weg? Holt er seine Kumpels? Oder gibt es einen guten Zweikampf? Und genau sowas motiviert auch für langfristiges Spielen.



Dem kann ich zu 100% zustimmen. Wobei PvP Quests auch mehr sein sollten als "kill 10 gegnerische Spieler". Festungen einnehmen, Festungen halten, Belagern ... all sowas. Na wir werden sehn was auf uns zukommt


----------

